# VQ38DETT swap against your RB26DETT?? would you do it?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

OK this is just speculation anyway!
But I thought, if the new GTR engine will be better in all terms, power, reliability, bottom end, ex . . . .to the good old RB26DETT, would you do a swap?
I come up with this idea as a mate in japan has an empty R32 GTR, no engine, no mission , no electronics . . . .:smokin: 

Could you imaging doing a swap someday, if the new engine and mission is so much better?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder. For example, people have been twin-turboing the VQ35DE, but don't seem to get the wild power figures we get with the RB26, without going to serious extremes.

The R35 GT-R is for sure a 3.8 liter V6?

what I do imagine is, as I've sworn to somehow keep driving my Skyline until I die, is someday installing electric motors and a turbine electrical generator. Or hell, even a Mr. Fusion like from Back to the Future 

That would be interesting though - taking a complete R35 engine, transmission, and drivetrain, and sticking it into an R32 shell.

Like the Enzo that just got written off - there're plenty of salvagable parts there, and the whole drivetrain and engine are clearly ok. It's gotta go somewhere...


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> Could you imaging doing a swap someday, if the new engine and mission is so much better?


There's always someone 

I'd be interested to find out how they compare non-standard form.

- Kevin.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

no way i could live with the thought of having a renault espace (or vel satis, same crap) engine instead of a gorgeous straight six.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bkvj said:


> no way i could live with the thought of having a renault espace (or vel satis, same crap) engine instead of a gorgeous straight six.


Dude, has the french press bought you too, this was a pure propaganda by the stupid french Renault, the press in france first claimed that the Velsatis had a proper french engine (bullox as they got it from the japanese), then they claimed that the 350Z has a french engine . . . . idiots
The VQ is a proper japanese engine, no french input there . . thankfully!


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

If it was a superior engine id do it. Nothing wrong with an engine swap IMO so long as it is an improvement in some way.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't get why V6 is in and straight 6 is out...doesn't the V6 have roughness issues like straight 4s? IIRC the smooth engine configurations are straight 6, boxer 6, V8, and V12.

Maybe it's just because the trend today is to hide the engine with all those damn plastic covers so you can't admire the guts on the engine. I only understand the RB, so that's what I'm partial to.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Dude, has the french press bought you too, this was a pure propaganda by the stupid french Renault, the press in france first claimed that the Velsatis had a proper french engine (bullox as they got it from the japanese), then they claimed that the 350Z has a french engine . . . . idiots
> The VQ is a proper japanese engine, no french input there . . thankfully!


aaaah why that changes things:thumbsup: 

from here its a tough one. i'd probably go RB30 though#


hardrocking kismetcapitan said:


> Maybe it's just because the trend today is to hide the engine with all those damn plastic covers so you can't admire the guts on the engine. I only understand the RB, so that's what I'm partial to.


i HATE covers over the engine...i laughed when me and my dad where in the bmw showroom, dad was looking at a 645i. the guy was saying all these nice things about the car etc, until we came to the engine, 'now here we see our gorgeous 4.5 litre V8 engine..' I sorta started giggling, the guy looked up to me with a look as if he was about to say 'why the hell are you laughing'.

aaaggh hate it!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

would it not be better for weight distribution as you could sit it further back in the engine bay? i suppose it all depends how tuneable it is for people to even start thinking of it as a swap rather than to just go RB30.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Interesting thread, you just need to remove ronald macdonald as your avatar now (which makes me angry every time I see it) !! 

Personally I love big torquey engines that dont have tons of lag, so I would probably prefer the VQ in a lot of ways.


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

I love my RB and will stick with it for a long time. Its a tried and tested engine with years of aftermarket development been put into it. The VQ will have a long way to go to catch up the aftermarket development in my opinion. Most people on this forum dont have a factory standard RB anyway which is probably close or exceeds the current VQ, So therefore RB all the way for me.

My two pennys worth.

Ray


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

i think the new VQ engine are made for a comfourtable every day drive car , like it's not so powerfull that scare u , no gas sucking , no headche in the higher rpm's , just balnced , but still if u want a powerfull engine the RB is #1! just mu opinoun!

*note : sorry for bad english....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I wouldn't underestimate the current research plants about the VQs . . . Nissan had in the past 5 years not made big investment like BMW did with the V10s or Audi with the V8s . . . Nissan exceeded it's sale-goals in the last years and the cherry on the top is that they make very big margins on the sold cars . . . .
So I bet this time we will have a more refined engine, with low rev torque and high rev torque capacity, and the technology in 2007 should be able to produce a robust engine as the RBs that are 17 years old.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it would be interesting. Why not swap the new VQ38 engine to a R34 chassis? Not just the engine but also trainy or other tech gismos from the new GTR. The VQ is a new engine plus more torque, I think it would be better then the RB26.

If I had the money I would try to built a project car for it.

JUN did already a pretty good job with the VQ to 38 liter Twin Turbo plus AWD already before the new GTR came out, but though not into a GTR chassis but into the 350Z. Just check here:


























Video of the car: JUN AUTO WEB SITE (English)


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

not for me, im a purist so a skyline should have a straight six.


----------



## GTRsuperFAN (Mar 29, 2007)

keep ur 26. do not get the 38

info on the 37


----------



## GTRsuperFAN (Mar 29, 2007)

keep the 26. do not get the 38.

info on the 37


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

dude, quite spamming that sh1t link all over the place, it's a crap site, with crap info, fake google ads and spam written all over it, and the head honcho's already told you about it. Exit stage left.

Can anyone else tell it's half term?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ban?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Lith said:


> Ban?


Hasn't posted in 2+ years. Bit of an old thread.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Having both there are Pro's and Con's of each, but I would like to see the "combination" of R32 with the GTR engine


----------



## nosman (Sep 6, 2008)

V6's are wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong!

2 cylinders shy, skylines should be straight six, V8 at a push!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

you are sooooooooooooooo rong !!! LOL The V6 is the smoothest of all V engines and sounds great !!! V8's lumpy and old hat


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

i bought the skyline because of what it is.... a true legend (Godzilla) and the engine it came with... tuned of course :thumbsup:


----------



## nosman (Sep 6, 2008)

Steve said:


> you are sooooooooooooooo rong !!! LOL The V6 is the smoothest of all V engines and sounds great !!! V8's lumpy and old hat


V6's are inherently out of balance, and as a rule fit only for boat anchors!!

the new motor hasnt been around long, but they will fail miserably im sure, unles they have balance shafts and the like!!

V8's are much, much more naturally balanced, of course a V10 is the perfect engineto balance, but 8's are close, especially with flat planecranks!

And they make huge amounts of unstrained low rev, torque and power, and last and last and last!!

V6 = boat anchor, just the way it is!


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

There aren't many configuration of engines that are as balanced as the straight 6. The only ones that come to mind are V12's and any boxer configuration with 6 or more cylinders.

I rule out boxer-4 because its firing less often per rotation.


----------



## ebola (Aug 14, 2009)

I would... though keeping the drivetrain could be troublesome.
Vibration (ugh) aside, at least it would be a step towards correcting that heavy front end.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

RamRod

Wrorg, a V6 is much smoother that a straight 6


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

Steve are you mad?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I am but that is just fact !! Ask Mazda with the smallest V6 at 1800cc. I did say smoothest not powerfullist !!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Straight six all day long :thumbsup:

And RamRod is right, the only internal balanced engines are straight 6, boxer 6 and V12.


----------



## RamRod (Apr 28, 2004)

V6 has harmonic distortion due to its configuration. Only a straight-6, V12 and flat-6 naturally cancel out. There is a little distortion with Boxer configuration, but not much.


----------



## nosman (Sep 6, 2008)

Steve said:


> RamRod
> 
> Wrorg, a V6 is much smoother that a straight 6


Oh my dear, "Tommy what have you been reading??"

ford suffered for years with crappy v6's, balance shafts, external water pumps, lousy configuration!

and before the soap box experts say "ah but thats a crappy old ford, not a lurvely skyline", its the configuration, not the age or manufacturer!!

anyhow, v8's are still win!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If you like lumps in your custard then the V8 is for you, if you like your custard smooth and sensual then go for a V6 !!!


----------



## makenski (Oct 28, 2007)

Steve... have a read:

Straight-six engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V6_engine#Balance_and_smoothness


----------

